# Beach scene



## chestle (Aug 2, 2019)

Hopefully the painting is the right way


----------



## chestle (Aug 2, 2019)

Can anyone help, can anyone please help ,my paintings are uploading upside down ?


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

I've never had such an issue, but I've seen it on other forums. Often it is caused by the device (phone, tablet, etc.) used to upload the image not playing well with the forum platform. Perhaps moving the image to a different device, ensuring _that _transfer went as planned, then uploading it again would help.


----------

